# Selbstbewusstsein, Kurven, Blicken, Bremsen



## jammerlappen (21. Juli 2017)

Moin,

ich fahr jetzt schon ein bisschen länger und komme auch leidlich mit dem Rad zurecht. Trotzdem kristallisiert sich ein gewisses Problem immer mehr heraus:
Ich lasse mir ab und zu (häufiger auf unbekannten Wegen) den (Fahrtechnk-) Stöpsel ziehen. Das ist jetzt irgendwie schwer zu formulieren, aber ich habe grundsätzlich genug Kraft, Ausdauer usw. relativ lange zügig und anstrengend zu fahren. Ich gucke mir normalerweise Linien raus, die ich dann auch ziemlich genau treffe. Insgesamt bin ich ziemlich bewußt unterwegs und weiß hinterher eigentlich immer, wo ich und warum ich genau dort gefahren bin. Dennoch schaffe ich es häufig mir auf Trails den Zahn ziehen zu lassen, z.B. wenn ich wieder eine der äusseren Trottellinien, statt der smarten Innenlinie fahre oder eine Schlüsselstelle verweigere (wobei ich fast alles fahren kann) und dann folgende Schlüsselstellen (können dann auch leichter sein) immer öfter verweigere. Ähnliches hab ich auch in Kurven, dass, wenn mir das Vorderrad mal unerwartet rutscht, ich dann manchmal den Faden verliere (bzw. die Technik) und dann immer mehr zum Beifahrer werde. Was dann natürlich zum Teufelskreis wird.

Kennt ihr die Problematik? Wie habt ihr das für Euch gelöst?

Ich habe da meine Vermutung, wo mein Problem begründet ist: Ich fahre zu bewußt und zuwenig Autopilot, will immer "die Kontrolle" haben, gucke nicht weit und konsequent genug in die Linie, die eigentlich ja fahren will.


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juli 2017)

Ich würde sagen, da fehlt's an Routine.

weniger posten
mehr fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (21. Juli 2017)

Hehe, danke. Ich hatte vergessen zu schreiben, dass mehr fahren nicht immer möglich ist


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juli 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hehe, danke. Ich hatte vergessen zu schreiben, dass mehr fahren nicht immer möglich ist


Das ist natürlich korrekt und das kann ich bestens nachvollziehen.
Aber du scheinst ja zu wissen, wo das Problem liegt. 

Das bekräftigt aber eher meine Aussage, als dass es sie negiert. Da bringt dich nur Fahren weiter.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Juli 2017)

Es gibt so Tage, da geht man radeln um den Kopf frei zu kriegen.
Kriegt die Blockade aber nicht weg.

An anderen Tag geht man raus ohne Ambitionen und trifft alles.
Folge: PR´s

Die Psyche ist oft ein Ar5chl0ch

Manchmal hilft mir bei sowas eine Pause um wieder "Bock auf ballern zu kriegen" dann fahre ich mal 1-2 Wochen kein Rad oder mache Touren mit Fotoapparat.
Zudem fahre ich gern bei ungemütlichem Wetter, da kommt die Rutscherei schon ab Tempo 5.
Das schult...
Daniel von Kossak sagte mal:" Du kannst nicht immer eine exakte Linie fahren. Akzeptiere das und gib dem Rad Raum zum arbeiten"

Am Rande - ich habe mal dein STRAVA gestalkt.
Sieht doch schnell aus


----------



## Fluhbike (21. Juli 2017)

mich hats am weekend auch zweimal auf die fresse gehauen, jetzt ist mein speed auch etwas reduziert. ich fahr jetzt einfach bekannte sachen, die ich voll durchbolzen kann. hoffe mal dann kommt der flow zurück...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Juli 2017)

Probier das mal:







Diese "Problem" dominiert mein Leben.


----------



## Chainzuck (22. Juli 2017)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Daniel von Kossak sagte mal:" Du kannst nicht immer eine exakte Linie fahren. Akzeptiere das und gib dem Rad Raum zum arbeiten"



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben!
Grade Leute die sich viel Gedanken um saubere Technik oder Linien Wahl machen oder grade angefangen haben sich überhaupt mit sowas zu beschäftigen, vergessen darüber manchmal einfach "los zu lassen". Klar ist ne grobe Linien Wahl immer richtig. Aber man kanns auch übertreiben und zu krampfhaft an der gewählten Linie festhalten. Ich würde das "kontrollierten Kontrollverlust" nennen. Fahrtechniklehrer predigen immer das man das Rad fahren soll und nicht zum Passagier werden (was auch richtig ist),aber manchmal vergisst man dann wie gut sich ein Fahrrad selber den Weg sucht, solange man in einigermaßen neutraler Körperhaltung zentral draufsteht. Zentraler Stand und richtige Gewichtsverteilung ist das A und O. Sieht man mMn im DH Worldcup ziemlich gut. Das Bike srpingt und driftet teilweise hin und her, aber solange man die Position über dem Rad behält geht alles gut. 
Klar sind Profis super darin präzise die Lines zu treffen, die sie rausgesucht haben, aber noch besser sind sie oft darin locker zu reagieren, wenn sie davon abkommen.
Deswegen würd ich auch sagen,nicht zuviel denken beim fahren! Aber dieses "los lassen" birgt halt ein Risiko, viele wollen oder können das nicht und fahren lieber 100% kontrolliert. Ist auch in Ordnung, Risikomanagement muss jeder für sich machen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Juli 2017)

@jammerlappen das kennt glaub fast jeder!
ich habe manchmal das Problem, wenn es am Gipfel losgeht und gleich eine Hammerstelle kommt, ich aber noch nicht "warm" bin, verweigere ich, wenige hundert hm tiefer ärgere ich mich über mich selbst.... da ich weis ich hätte können, wenn.... 

leider hab ich kein Rezept für dich..... aber gut zu wissen das es auch anderen so geht!


----------



## jammerlappen (23. Juli 2017)

Danke euch für euer Feedback und dass ihr euch überhaupt damit beschäftigt! Ich versuche mich jetzt im ersen Schritt darauf zu konzentrieren bewußt immer weiter zu gucken und technisch sauber zu fahren. Und das ganze bewußt insgesamt mal langsamer anzugehen. Dieses "progressive Muskelentspannung" werde ich auch ma proberen, auch wenn ich die Esoterikhürde ganz schön hoch finde. Danke für den Input, das nochmal anzugehen.

Was mir übrigens nch immer geholfen hat: Beim beiken zu grinsen, auch wenns mal schwerfällt. DErkörper wundert sich zunächst, denkt dann aber irgendwann, dass ja was dran sein muss(Fullface hilft hier sehr ).


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Juli 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> auch wenn ich die Esoterikhürde ganz schön hoch finde.



Mit Esoterik hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun. 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edmund_Jacobson

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progressive_Muskelentspannung#Klinische_Belege_und_Wirksamkeit


+ Yoga. Schon alleine, weil's die Beziehung zur Partnerin verbessert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (23. Juli 2017)

Wir schweifen ab


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Juli 2017)

Eigentlich nicht, aber das wirst du vielleicht noch im Laufe deiner Suche lernen. 
Das Problem ist ja nicht, das Problem zu erkennen, sondern die Lösung zu finden. Und selbst wenn man die Lösung kennt, ist der Lösungsweg noch eine ganz andere Dimension.


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Juli 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Danke euch für euer Feedback und dass ihr euch überhaupt damit beschäftigt! Ich versuche mich jetzt im ersen Schritt darauf zu konzentrieren bewußt immer weiter zu gucken und technisch sauber zu fahren. Und das ganze bewußt insgesamt mal langsamer anzugehen. Dieses "progressive Muskelentspannung" werde ich auch ma proberen, auch wenn ich die Esoterikhürde ganz schön hoch finde. Danke für den Input, das nochmal anzugehen.
> 
> Was mir übrigens nch immer geholfen hat: Beim beiken zu grinsen, auch wenns mal schwerfällt. DErkörper wundert sich zunächst, denkt dann aber irgendwann, dass ja was dran sein muss(Fullface hilft hier sehr ).



Vielleicht auch noch ein Tipp von meiner Seite - denn ich habe diese Tage genauso.... Man fährt einen Trail, den man schon 100x gefahren ist und manche Stellen gehen einfach nicht so geschmeidig oder in dem Tempo wie man es sonst oft macht. Der Kopf hinkt hinterher. (von super technischen Stellen rede ich nicht. manchmal traut man sich eben einfach nicht. warum auch immer. wurscht.)

Mein Tipp: Tempo rausnehmen, geschmedig werden, spielerisch fahren. Dann kommt auch an einem schlechten Tag der Flow daher. Der Kopf wird kurz entlastet und durch kleine Hüpfeinlagen über Wurzeln, Steine, mini Transfers auf die Seite usw kommt die Lockerheit in den Körper. DAS hilft mir. Wenn ich merke, dass ich unlocker bin, nehme ich etwas Tempo raus und baue verspielte Elemente ein, hüpfe etwas mehr, suche mir eine etwas langsamere (weniger direkte) Linie wo ich evtl. ein bisserl mehr arbeiten muss. Das lockert ungemein auf und dann geht's schon besser, weil man sich auf etwas anderes konzentriert. Es gibt eben einfach Tage, wo man psychisch zu matt ist, um die schnellste Linie entspannt fahren zu können. Es bringt nix, wenn man dann jeden Anlieger etwas zu schnell anfährt und ein scheiß Gefühl hat. Da ist es besser, man rollt erst einmal gemütlich, und pumpt sich von a nach b, baut einen kleinen "Manual" ein, bunny hopt "sinnlos" herum usw. Und schon fühlt es sich gut an und man kommt wieder rein.


----------



## jimmy_bod (24. Juli 2017)

Ich schätze Schlüsselstellen immer so ein:

_Ja_
_Vielleicht_
_Nein_
Bei letzeren beiden schiebe ich dann das Bike.
Und hier ärgere ich mich dann beim "Vielleicht", geschoben zu haben. Aber mit meinen 43 Lenzen und auf unbekannten Trails in den Alpen gehe ich dann einfach auf Nummer sicher. Ein paar Minuten später ärgere ich mich dann darüber - Aber am Ende des Tages überwiegt der Gesamtspaß 

@GrazerTourer 
Guter Beitrag


----------



## Nico Laus (24. Juli 2017)

Bei mir gibt es zwei Modi:

"Irgendwie, heile und dabei möglichst schnell da runter kommen" - das ist der Zustand bei Rennen auf Trails die ich nicht kenne. Versemmle ich da eine Linie und merke es während der Fahrt, ist mir das egal und es wird erst unten im Ziel darüber nachgedacht. Wenn man nicht stürzt, klappt das meist ganz gut. Schön gefahren ist das aber nie.
Ich kenne den Trail und möchte alle Sprünge und Linien im Rahmen meines bescheidenen Könnens möglichst gut treffen. Klappt irgendwas nicht so wie es soll, kreisen sofort die Gedanken darum und die Konzentration ist weg. Da muss man dann entweder auf den "ScheißegalModus" umstellen und den Gedanken beiseite schieben, oder anhalten, zurückschieben, Stelle angucken, nochmal probieren,... bis man zufrieden ist und den Kopf wieder frei hat.


----------



## everywhere.local (25. Juli 2017)

Also ich hab nochmal genau drüber nachgedacht und bleibe dabei.
Ich fahre eigentlich immer das Gleiche und sage nie "ach nee, heute schaffe ich das nicht."
In Summe unterscheidet sich das bei mir nur durch Geschwindigkeit oder/und Style. Es gibt halt gute und nicht so gute Tage.
Generell bin ich aber der Meinung, dass man auf seinem Level bleibt 

Klar, "Warmwerden" ist schon ab und an erforderlich. Daher ist der Ansatz nicht so schlecht.
Und selbst wenn... einfach das machen, was einem Spass bringt 



GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch noch ein Tipp von meiner Seite - denn ich habe diese Tage genauso.... Man fährt einen Trail, den man schon 100x gefahren ist und manche Stellen gehen einfach nicht so geschmeidig oder in dem Tempo wie man es sonst oft macht. Der Kopf hinkt hinterher. (von super technischen Stellen rede ich nicht. manchmal traut man sich eben einfach nicht. warum auch immer. wurscht.)
> 
> Mein Tipp: Tempo rausnehmen, geschmedig werden, spielerisch fahren. Dann kommt auch an einem schlechten Tag der Flow daher. Der Kopf wird kurz entlastet und durch kleine Hüpfeinlagen über Wurzeln, Steine, mini Transfers auf die Seite usw kommt die Lockerheit in den Körper. DAS hilft mir. Wenn ich merke, dass ich unlocker bin, nehme ich etwas Tempo raus und baue verspielte Elemente ein, hüpfe etwas mehr, suche mir eine etwas langsamere (weniger direkte) Linie wo ich evtl. ein bisserl mehr arbeiten muss. Das lockert ungemein auf und dann geht's schon besser, weil man sich auf etwas anderes konzentriert. Es gibt eben einfach Tage, wo man psychisch zu matt ist, um die schnellste Linie entspannt fahren zu können. Es bringt nix, wenn man dann jeden Anlieger etwas zu schnell anfährt und ein scheiß Gefühl hat. Da ist es besser, man rollt erst einmal gemütlich, und pumpt sich von a nach b, baut einen kleinen "Manual" ein, bunny hopt "sinnlos" herum usw. Und schon fühlt es sich gut an und man kommt wieder rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Juli 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Also ich hab nochmal genau drüber nachgedacht und bleibe dabei.
> Ich fahre eigentlich immer das Gleiche und sage nie "ach nee, heute schaffe ich das nicht."
> In Summe unterscheidet sich das bei mir nur durch Geschwindigkeit oder/und Style. Es gibt halt gute und nicht so gute Tage.
> Generell bin ich aber der Meinung, dass man auf seinem Level bleibt



Ja, das ist schon so, aber wenn das Selbstvertrauen nicht 100% da ist, kann man manche Stellen nicht mehr sicher fahren bzw kann man manche Geschwindigkeiten nicht mehr sicher genug fahren. Es gib eben Tage, da kann man mit bestem Gewissen 99% fahren und an manchen fühlen sich 90% schon scheiße an. Da geht's doch eh jedem gleich - bei allem im Leben.


----------



## rhnordpool (25. Juli 2017)

Wenn das Problem erkannt ist und es "konkrete" Stellen im Trail sind, die Schwierigkeiten machen, hilft mir mein schnellerer, besserer Kumpel allein durch sein Vorausfahren. Hilft mir, nicht über die Stellen soviel nachzudenken, mich einfach "dranzuhängen". Klappt bei mir prima, obwohl ich deutlich weniger Federweg zur Verfügung habe. Hab dadurch auch festgestellt, wieviel Reserven selbst mein Bike (120 mm Federweg, 26") noch hat, was wiederum dadurch geführt hat, daß ich häufiger mal neue, ruppigere Linien ausprobiere.


----------



## everywhere.local (25. Juli 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ja, das ist schon so, aber wenn das Selbstvertrauen nicht 100% da ist, kann man manche Stellen nicht mehr sicher fahren bzw kann man manche Geschwindigkeiten nicht mehr sicher genug fahren. Es gib eben Tage, da kann man mit bestem Gewissen 99% fahren und an manchen fühlen sich 90% schon scheiße an. Da geht's doch eh jedem gleich - bei allem im Leben.


aber zwischen "auf 90% rumcruisen" und "Schlüsselstellen verweigern" ist schon ein enormer Unterschied.


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Juli 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> aber zwischen "auf 90% rumcruisen" und "Schlüsselstellen verweigern" ist schon ein enormer Unterschied.


Das ist dann eher eine persönliche Sache, finde ich. Wenn ich an einem Tag nur 90% geben kann, fahre ich Stellen nicht die 100% verlangen.


----------



## Alumini (25. Juli 2017)

Lupenreiner Kopfmensch, der TE. Mir nicht unähnlich. Die Lösung ist: viele, VIELE, Wiederholungen von ähnlichen Problemen. Idealerweise mit einem Kumpel, der zumindest etwas weiter ist, als Du, und der die Problemstellung schon beherrscht. Kurz: Mehr fahren. Nicht unbedingt "pro Woche", sondern "in Lebenszeit". Irgendwann macht es "Klick" und Dinge sind möglich. Bei einigen geht das RuckZuck, andere brauchen Jahre, oder schaffen es gar nicht. Biken ist eine sehr technische Sportart, und nicht jeder wird das beherrschen können, was er meint, eigentlich können zu müssen. (Ist das ein Satz??  ) Insbesondere nicht, als 2x die Woche Tourenbiker (generell, nicht auf den TE bezogen). Realistisch bleiben. Ein Problem nach dem anderen.

Im Eingangsthread sind mindestens 4-5 Probleme enthalten: "Leidliche Bikebeherrschung", Linienwahl, Schlüsselstellenverweigerung, Gewichtsverteilung/Kurventechnik. Die Lösung liegt au'm trail. Nächstes Jahr bist Du weiter, wenn Du in Ruhe daran arbeitest. Dauert. Isso. Längerfristig denken und den Fortschritt genießen, auch wenn er langsam ist.


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Juli 2017)

Ich will hier nochmal kurz einhaken, weil ich das Gefühl habe, dass hier andere Baustellen (wie Tagesform/generelles Fahrkönnen) verstanden werden, als ich ansprechen wollte.

Plakatives Beispiel Kohlern-DH (weil kennen wahrscheinlich viele): Ich fahre los mit dem Trailbike - alles läuft super, manches mit Geschwindikeit, manches wird auch mal durch technisches Stolpern gelöst. Dann rutschts Vorderrad mal doof, das Hinterrad wird nen halben Meter zur Seite geschmissen und irgendwann flüstert der kleine Schweinehund: biste sicher, dass das hier gerade alles richtig läuft? Und irgendwann fahre ich dann einfach nicht mehr locker, sondern "verkopfe" wie mein Vorredner so schön schreibt. Fühlt sich dann manchmal so an, als würde der Fehlerspeicher vollaufen und irgendwann dicht machen.

Wenn das einfach so (oder so einfach ) ist, dass ich für meine Skills zu schnell fahre und über meinem Limit bin, ist das ja auch schon eine Erkenntnis.


----------



## Muellbeutel (25. Juli 2017)

Ich glaube dem TE wäre mit einem E-bike geholfen. Die genaue Argumentation kann er sich gern von ostdeutschen E-botschaftern erläutern lassen.

Spaß haben!


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Juli 2017)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Ich glaube dem TE wäre mit einem E-bike geholfen. Die genaue Argumentation kann er sich gern von ostdeutschen E-botschaftern erläutern lassen.
> 
> Spaß haben!


Zum Glück meiden die alles, was mit Fahrtechnik zu tun hat, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser...


----------



## 120mmBiker (25. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich in so eine Spirale der Scheißigkeit komme und sich ein Fahrfehler an den nächsten reiht, hilft mir meistens einmal tief durchzuatmen und danach langsam wieder von unten ans Limit heranzutasten. Sagen wir mal ich hab die letzten 3 Kurven mit steigender Agression zu spät gebremst.. durchatmen.. nächste Kurve langsam und locker anfahren und dann wieder von Kurve zu Kurve steigern. So kann man sich in wenigen Metern selber wieder aus seinem Mini-Formtief befreien.


----------



## Airshot (25. Juli 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Kennt ihr die Problematik? Wie habt ihr das für Euch gelöst?



bei mir Kopfsache Angst nein Respekt ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Juli 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich will hier nochmal kurz einhaken, weil ich das Gefühl habe, dass hier andere Baustellen (wie Tagesform/generelles Fahrkönnen) verstanden werden, als ich ansprechen wollte.
> 
> Plakatives Beispiel Kohlern-DH (weil kennen wahrscheinlich viele): Ich fahre los mit dem Trailbike - alles läuft super, manches mit Geschwindikeit, manches wird auch mal durch technisches Stolpern gelöst. Dann rutschts Vorderrad mal doof, das Hinterrad wird nen halben Meter zur Seite geschmissen und irgendwann flüstert der kleine Schweinehund: biste sicher, dass das hier gerade alles richtig läuft? Und irgendwann fahre ich dann einfach nicht mehr locker, sondern "verkopfe" wie mein Vorredner so schön schreibt. Fühlt sich dann manchmal so an, als würde der Fehlerspeicher vollaufen und irgendwann dicht machen.
> 
> Wenn das einfach so (oder so einfach ) ist, dass ich für meine Skills zu schnell fahre und über meinem Limit bin, ist das ja auch schon eine Erkenntnis.



Hm, das klingt wirklich nach "verkopfen". Die Psychologie ist da aber eh einfach.... Du brauchst eine Strategie, um dich selbst in so einer Situation davon überzeugen zu können, dass du es besser kannst. In meinem Fall (Beispiel: völlig überpowered Windsurfen. weit weg vom Ufer im Wasser liegend bei irrsinnig starken Böen, die einem doch großen Respekt einflößen) sage ich mir selbst laut vor, dass ich nicht so blöd tun brauche und einfach nur locker fahren soll. "Genieß es, du Depp, und fahr jetzt endlich wieder g'scheit!".Dann geht's garantiert wieder. Ich bin sehr rational was das betrifft. Wenn ich wirklich will, dann klappt es auch. Es gibt aber Tage, wo es mir eben einfach auch nicht so wichtig ist und ich merke, dass ich nicht ganz bei der Sache bin..  und das akzeptiere ich dann auch.


----------



## moerk (26. Juli 2017)

Den Kopfmenschen unter den Fahrtechnikern hier kann ich ein Buch sehr empfehlen. Richtet sich zwar an Motorradfahrer, das meiste lässt sich aber ganz gut übertragen: Die obere Hälfte des Motorrads von Bernt Spiegel.

Ansonsten hat es mir sehr viel gebracht STRAVA auszuschalten. Habe für mich festgestellt, dass es mir etwas den Spass am Fahren genommen hat...Geschwindigkeit ist nicht alles.
Wenn das auch nicht hilft - Alkohol!


----------



## erdling (26. Juli 2017)

Sprech mal leise (oder laut) alles vor dich her was du gerade machst wenn eine schwierige Situation kommt, ist oder gerade war. 

Bsp. "_Kurz gerutscht. Wieder gefangen. Jetzt links über den Stein, dann mittig über die Stufe. Leicht anbremsen."_ 

Das nennt sich *Autokommunikation *und hilft vielen Menschen Gefühle und Gedanken besser zu ordnen/strukturieren und komplexe Abläufe zu fassen. 

Hier ist ein kleiner Artikel dazu:

http://www.die-sportpsychologen.de/2015/05/22/prof-dr-oliver-stoll-macht-der-selbstgespraeche/


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Juli 2017)

Wenn das alles immer nur eine kopfsache ist, wieso ist man dann überhaupt in seinen möglichkeiten beschränkt? Wenn @jammerlappen im eingangsposting schreibt 





> Ich fahre zu bewußt und zuwenig Autopilot, will immer "die Kontrolle" haben, gucke nicht weit und konsequent genug in die Linie, die eigentlich ja fahren will.


dann schalte ich auf kopf aus, autopilot ein und alles läuft von alleine? Das kann es nicht ernsthaft sein.
Dann würde man sich nach einer klassischen biker verletzung (schulter) wieder aufs rad setzen und runterfegen. Man hat es ja vorher gekonnt. Was sollte jetzt anders sein? Welches ist jetzt die instanz, die entscheidet, was wie gefahren werden kann? Und wie steigert man denn die schwierigkeit der gefahrenen trails? Anders formuliert: wie programmiert man überhaupt seinen autopiloten?
@erdling konntest du das nicht etwas eher schreiben?
Meine selbstgespräche kann ich oft auf der gopro aufzeichnen. Ist oft sehr unterhaltsam. Das ganze ist wohl auch eine facette des NLP.


----------



## Nico Laus (26. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich beim Biken auch noch reden müsste, würde ich vor jeden Baum fahren.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Juli 2017)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Wenn ich beim Biken auch noch reden müsste, würde ich vor jeden Baum fahren.


Der freut sich auch über ein nettes gespräch ab und zu.


----------



## Nico Laus (26. Juli 2017)

Bestimmt. Habe aber schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Bäume sind sehr stur und beharren auf ihrer Position.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Juli 2017)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Bestimmt. Habe aber schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Bäume sind sehr stur und beharren auf ihrer Position.


Sie haben einen standpunkt und wir eine fahrlinie. Und daraus die win-win situation zu machen, ist das gemeinsame thema!


----------



## Alumini (26. Juli 2017)

Was ich mit "Kopfmensch" meinte, ist, dass die dazu neigen erst alles zigmal durchdenken zu wollen, anstatt einfach mal drauflos zu machen. Danach klingt der Eingangspost für mich. Ich persönlich brauche auch erstmal Sicherheit durch viele Widerholungen bis der Kopf irgendwann von ganz alleine sein OK für den nächsten Level gibt.



jammerlappen schrieb:


> Dann rutschts Vorderrad mal doof, das Hinterrad wird nen halben Meter zur Seite geschmissen und irgendwann flüstert der kleine Schweinehund: biste sicher, dass das hier gerade alles richtig läuft? Und irgendwann fahre ich dann einfach nicht mehr locker, sondern "verkopfe" wie mein Vorredner so schön schreibt. Fühlt sich dann manchmal so an, als würde der Fehlerspeicher vollaufen und irgendwann dicht machen.


Sehr schön beschrieben. Kann ich exakt nachvollziehen. Gibt aber auch einfach Tage, da ist das dann mal so. Es muss dann auch nicht immer an grundsätzlich mangelnden Fähigkeiten liegen, manchmal ist es einfach die (nachlassende) Tagesform, und dabei wirklich oft auch die Versorgung mit Kohlehydraten. Müdigkeit/Gähnen wär bspw. ein sicheres Anzeichen dafür. Nachlassende Konzentration ebenso. Neulich in Winterberg war ich auch schon den ganzen Tag nicht auf der Höhe, und bin irgendwann mangels Konzentration aus der DH einfach mittig abgebogen, weil ich mich ansonsten spätestens an einem der beiden step-downs 100%ig irgendwo um nen Baum gewickelt hätte. Ein Moment Pause, und einige Snickers oder einen Smoothie dabei zu haben, hilft da manchmal schon Wunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Juli 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Welches ist jetzt die instanz, die entscheidet, was wie gefahren werden kann?



Ich denke, dass man unterschiedliche Prozesse im Gehirn differenzieren muss. Ganz ausschalten = Hirntod. 
Aber es macht einen sehr großen Unterschied, ob man sich bspw. in jeder Kurve überlegen muss, was man jetzt zu tun hat, oder dieser Prozess automatisiert ist.


----------



## soulslight (26. Juli 2017)

Um mich hier auch mal konstruktiv ein zu bringen m2c.
in Ergänzung zu der Methode von erdling kann man, wenn man merkt, dass der kopf blockiert und der Körper verkrampft zusätzlich noch über die Atmung das vorhandene stresslevel reduzieren. doppelt solange ausatmen als man eingeatmet hat beruhigt. man kann dabei zählen und hat geleichzeitig noch etwas anderes worauf das hirn sich konzentrieren kann, als die stressauslösende situation. dazu kann man am anfang natürlich erstmal kurz anhalten und dann entspannter wieder aufs rad steigen.
das andere ist, dass man gerade als kopfmensch die entsprechenden Situationen sehr oft exemplarisch üben sollte um die entsprechenenden engramme zu festigen, denn nur dann funktioniert der autopiloz auch. wenn du das gefühl hast, dass du dir noch viel bewusst überlegen musst, wie etwas geht, dann hast du für die entsprechende Situation noch keinen Autopilot und bist auch dementsprechend unsicher, wenn es nicht so funktioniert, wie du es dir vorgestellt hast. die anderen bezeichnen das als "geh biken". ich widerspreche dem und sage du musst explizit üben was du können willst. und zwar ziemlich genau so wie in einem fahrtechnikkurs, mit analyse und korrektur und allem Brimborium. dann wirst du gezielt besser und schöpfst auch mehr Sicherheit. ich will damit nicht sagen, dass du dich in einem kurs anmelden sollst, aber, dass du zusammen mit kumpels immer wieder gezielt übst. das normalefahren und mal machen ist trial and error. kann klappen, muss aber nicht und gibt selten das gefühl "jetzt habe ich es verstanden!", wodurch immer eine unsicherheit bleibt. man weiss ja auch nicht genau warum etwas funktioniert hat oder nicht. und dadurch entsteht mindfuck, der einen beim fahren blockiert.

gruß


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Juli 2017)

soulslight schrieb:


> ... die anderen bezeichnen das als "geh biken". ich widerspreche dem und sage du musst explizit üben was du können willst. und zwar ziemlich genau so wie in einem fahrtechnikkurs, mit analyse und korrektur und allem Brimborium. dann wirst du gezielt besser und schöpfst auch mehr Sicherheit. ich will damit nicht sagen, dass du dich in einem kurs anmelden sollst, aber, dass du zusammen mit kumpels immer wieder gezielt übst. ...


Da bin ich ganz deiner meinung. Mit meinem freund kann ich sehr intensiv trainieren. Ähnliches niveau und beobachtung von außen verglichen mit empfindungen von innen. Das ist eine gute synthese. Gegenseitiges anspornen statt konkurrenzdenken ist sehr fördernd. Ich habe auch keine hemmungen 30 vergebliche versuche mit der videokamera einzufangen. Dann sehe ich die fehler selber. Das hilft auch sehr.


----------



## WuerstchenHans (27. Juli 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz deiner meinung. Mit meinem freund kann ich sehr intensiv trainieren. Ähnliches niveau und beobachtung von außen verglichen mit empfindungen von innen. Das ist eine gute synthese. Gegenseitiges anspornen statt konkurrenzdenken ist sehr fördernd. Ich habe auch keine hemmungen 30 vergebliche versuche mit der videokamera einzufangen. Dann sehe ich die fehler selber. Das hilft auch sehr.




Kann mich da nur anschließen. Ich habe am Wochenende eine Trainingssession mit einem Bekannten abgehalten. Wir waren an zwei Stellen , die mir Kopfschmerzen bereiten und haben diese "stur" geübt. Also einmal über nen Baumstamm gesprungen und das solange geübt bis jeder Absprung, jede Landung gepasst haben und danach zu einem Steilstück mit längst Wurzeln und Stufen. 

Die Verbesserung habe ich auf dem Rückweg über Trails direkt gemerkt.


----------



## guenthersen (27. Juli 2017)

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass man irgendwann zu schnell wird um immer mit voller geistiger Kontrolle fahren zu können. Gerade in Hinblick auf den Untergrund auf dem wir uns bewegen. Trails verändern sich ständig und selbst der Homtrail hält manchmal Überraschungen bereit wenn man mal nen Tag nicht da war.
Ab einem gewissen Speed must du deiner Intuition folgen, damit du den Kopf frei hast für das Unerwartete. Wir können einfach nicht so schnell denken, gerade wenn wir noch anfangen bei gefühlten Mach 3 was zu analysieren, bist du raus und dann wird es gefährlich.
Mir hilft immer das ganze als Spaß zu sehen und die perfekte Linie zu vergessen. So lernst du zu improvisieren und das hilft dir auf allen Trails der Welt.
Radeln ist unser Hobby und sollte uns nicht so unter Druck setzen unbedingt so schnell und stylisch zu sein wie unsere Helden aus den GoPro Videos.

Also raus auf die Trails und locker bleiben


----------



## Marc B (31. Juli 2017)

Subvokales Training kann auch helfen, dabei sagt man sich während der Passagen oder Bewegungsabläufe quasi im Selbstgespräch kurze Anweisungen, was man jetzt machen muss. Das verbessert Fokus und Atmung (Viele kneifen den Mund zu unter Stress). Wende ich selbst an, hilft mir sehr. Beim Einrad-Downhill und Skibiken habe ich viel mit der Psyche zu kämpfen, beim Biken habe ich viel Routine durch meinen Beruf. Hohe Drops und tiefe Abgründe am Rand bei Versetz-Kehren merke ich aber auch vom Kopf her, dass ich kein Kamikaze-Typ bin, hehe.

Bleib dran!

Sonnige Grüße,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erdling (31. Juli 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> Subvokales Training kann auch helfen, dabei sagt man sich während der Passagen oder Bewegungsabläufe quasi im Selbstgespräch kurze Anweisungen, was man jetzt machen muss. Das verbessert Fokus und Atmung (Viele kneifen den Mund zu unter Stress). Wende ich selbst an, hilft mir sehr. Beim Einrad-Downhill und Skibiken habe ich viel mit der Psyche zu kämpfen, beim Biken habe ich viel Routine durch meinen Beruf. Hohe Drops und tiefe Abgründe am Rand bei Versetz-Kehren merke ich aber auch vom Kopf her, dass ich kein Kamikaze-Typ bin, hehe.
> 
> Bleib dran!
> 
> ...



Das habe ich auch angesprochen. Siehe Beitrag #30. Meinst du dass ein wesentlicher positiver Aspekt dabei die gleichmäßigere Atmung ist ? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Atmung sich sofort auf den Bewegungsablauf auswirkt.

Viele Grüße an den sympatischsten Fahrtechniktrainer


----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. Juli 2017)

erdling schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch angesprochen. Siehe Beitrag #30. Meinst du dass ein wesentlicher positiver Aspekt dabei die gleichmäßigere Atmung ist ? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Atmung sich sofort auf den Bewegungsablauf auswirkt.


Auch wenn ich nicht gefragt bin, ruhige atmung ist ein entscheidender aspekt. Die sauerstoffversorgung im hirn ist besser und damit auch alles, was damit zusammen hängt. Hier ist auch ein interessanter artikel zu diesem thema.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. Juli 2017)

Ich war am Samstag etwas länger unterwegs und interessanter Weise ist meine Fahrtechnik besser geworden, desto fertiger ist war. 

Man kann's auch mal mit paradoxer Intervention versuchen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (31. Juli 2017)

Übriegens 
Ic hatte letze Woche zwei so Tage, wo nicht so viel gegangen ist wie ich wollte. ich hatte etwas KOpfweh, die Kinder waren anstregend usw. ICh war einfach nicht bei der Sache und habe die Linien nicht ordentlich getroffen, Bremspunkte etwas verpasst, im furz trockenen Gelände war die Gewichtsverteilung nicht stimmig und ich bin immer wieder etwas weg geschmiert....nervig! Aber nichts, was man daheim mit einem Bierchen au der Terrasse nicht reparieren könnte.  ich bin dann am nächsten Tag noch einmal den selben Trail gefahren und war bei 105%  Geil, wenn's dann geht, hehe. drüber geschlafen und passt....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. Juli 2017)

Kannst du dir als Rennfahrer zb nicht erlauben.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. Juli 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> ... Man kann's auch mal mit paradoxer Intervention versuchen.


Ich schmeiß mich vorsätzlich vom trail, um mich damit positiv vertraut zu machen? (Meine wiki erkenntnis) Ginge das nicht auch irgendwie rein virtuell?


----------



## jammerlappen (31. Juli 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich vorsätzlich vom trail, um mich damit positiv vertraut zu machen? (Meine wiki erkenntnis) Ginge das nicht auch irgendwie rein virtuell?


 nein Mann, Du verbietest dir das Langsamfahren


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. Juli 2017)

Wenn dir deine Mutter immer verboten hat, dieses gefährliche Mountainbiken zu fahren, dann sitzt das tief in deinem Unterbewußtsein verankert. Usw usw.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. Juli 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wenn dir deine Mutter immer verboten hat, dieses gefährliche Mountainbiken zu fahren, dann sitzt das tief in deinem Unterbewußtsein verankert. Usw usw.


Na, dann bin ich meine eigene paradoxe intervention. Weder als kind noch als jugendlicher hatte ich ein eigenes fahrrad. Als meine mutter starb, war das mountainbike noch ungeschwinnt. In dem alter, in dem ich mit dem mtb anfing, liegen manch andere, auch mountainbiker, schon im grab. Was daran gefährlich ist, muss ich schon selber sehen. Ich muss es ja ausbaden. Mich bremst die realität meines könnens auf meinem bike. Das muss ja keine stagnation sein. Rückschritt tut´s auch.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. August 2017)

Die Realität (deines Könnens) ist ja dann die Folge daraus. 

Da sehen ich bei mir zb keine Grenzen. Was wahrscheinlich daran liegt, dass meine Lernkurve noch immer steil nach oben zeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. August 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die Realität (deines Könnens) ist ja dann die Folge daraus.
> 
> Da sehen ich bei mir zb keine Grenzen. Was wahrscheinlich daran liegt, dass meine Lernkurve noch immer steil nach oben zeigt.


Einmal spiegeln und um 90° nach rechts (uzs) dehen, dann ist sie wieder OK.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. August 2017)

Na na na. 

So schlimm wird's schon nicht sein.

Laut herrschender Meinung bin ich mit meinen bald 40 Jahren auch schon viel zu alt um auch nur irgendwas zu lernen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (1. August 2017)

Just my two coins:

Wenn es mal nicht läuft, dann gibt es für mich zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder bewußt ein wenig langsamer machen und ehr verspielt fahren, bis man wieder ein gutes Gefühl hat. Oder versuchen sich bewußt zu machen warum man gerade kein gutes Gefühl hat, dann kann man ab und an sich auch so wieder frei fahren.

Bei mir hat ein schlechtes Gefühl zumeist einen realen Grund. Das kann ein vorheriger Sturz sein, zu viel Alkohol am Abend davor, ein technisches Problem wie eine mies arbeitende Gabel, ein grenzwertiger Streckenabschnitt oder zu wenig Luftdruck. Solange ich mir die jeweiligen Probleme nicht bewußt mache, was manchmal leichter gesagt als getan ist, fahre ich relativ verkrampft und unlocker. Wenn ich nicht rauskriege, woran das liegt, dann kann ich im Kopf auch nicht schnell wieder umschalten. Dann bleibe ich zumeist erstmal relativ verspannt, und kann so das Fahren auch nicht so genießen. Dann bin ich manchmal auch zu blöde um bewußt etwas Geschwindigkeit rauszunehmen, um mir selber so ne Chance zu geben wieder lockerer zu werden. Denn ohne Selbstvertrauen kann man nicht gut fahren, soviel ist mal klar.

Wenn ich zum Beispiel stürze und mir dabei auch wehtue, aber noch fahren kann, und mir bewußt mache weshalb ich gestürzt bin, kann ich direkt nach dem Sturz normal weiterfahren. Wenn ich allerdings den Sturz nicht bewußt verarbeite, dann fahre ich danch doppelt verkrampft.


"Laufen lassen" ist für mich ein relativer Begriff. Man sollte schon voll mit dem Kopf beim Fahren sein, nur nicht dabei zu ängstlich agieren. Wer sich ausschließlich auf den Felsbrocken unmittelbar vor sich konzentriert, der wird mit diesem naturgemäß eher ein Problem bekommen als derjenige, der schon zur nächsten Kurve schaut und das unmittelbare Hindernis vor sich nur aus dem Augenwinkel betrachtet. Man fährt halt dorthin wo man schaut.. ^^

Ob Snowboard-, Motorrad-, Rennrad- oder Mountainbikefahren, dieser Punkt gilt für alle gleich. Man überfährt Hindernisse nicht mit dem Kopf sondern mit dem Körper. Und dem sollte man vertrauen, wenn es laufen soll. Und wenn man das gerade mal wieder nicht tut, dann sind wir wieder am Anfang meines Beitrags.. ^^


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. August 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> ... Laut herrschender Meinung bin ich mit meinen bald 40 Jahren auch schon viel zu alt um auch nur irgendwas zu lernen.


Herrschende meinung bilden doch die leute, die es noch nie probiert haben?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. August 2017)

Die herrschende Meinung ist so eine Art unterer Grenzwert. 

Ich denke mir halt, rein statistisch, wenn man sich bemüht und viel Zeit investiert und kluge Schritte im Training setzt, dass man bspw. beim lokalen Endurorennen in seiner Altersklasse schon bessere Zeiten als der Median fahren müsste. 

In Japan gibt es Shu Ha Ri. Ri wird man auch nicht einfach so und schon gar nicht als Jungspund.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. August 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> In Japan gibt es Shu Ha Ri. Ri wird man auch nicht einfach so und schon gar nicht als Jungspund.


 





Diese darstellung sagt mir am meisten zu und könnte eine kurzform meiner annäherung sein, wobei ich mich gelegentlich auf dem Ri austobe. 
Aber die selbstwahrnehmung ist ein wichtiger schlüssel.


----------



## soulslight (1. August 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die herrschende Meinung ist so eine Art unterer Grenzwert.
> 
> Ich denke mir halt, rein statistisch, wenn man sich bemüht und viel Zeit investiert und kluge Schritte im Training setzt, dass man bspw. beim lokalen Endurorennen in seiner Altersklasse schon bessere Zeiten als der Median fahren müsste.



es ist halt so, dass ein Kind oder Jugendlicher genauso viele Wiederholungen braucht um etwas neues zu lernen wie ein Erwachsener. Der Erwachsene hat halt die zusätzliche Schwierigkeit, das was er schon gelernt hat nicht als relevanter zu bewerten als das Neue. D.h. für mich, dass es nur eine billige Ausrede derjenigen ist, die sich nicht mehr verändern wollen und lieber in ihrem alten Trott weitermachen.
Und wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, Lernen muss planvoll erfolgen. Nur dann hat man wirklich Erfolg damit.


----------



## Goddi8 (2. August 2017)

Hehe, ich dachte schon ich wer der einzigste Depp der sich seine Linien selbst ansagt 
Wenn ich im totalen Flow bin, labere oder pfeife ich leise vor mich hin. Dabei sind dann Sätze wie ...das haste geil gemacht... Uffbasse mit der Bremse.... usw.
Wenn es Mal richtig hakt, bleib ich kurz stehen. Der Tunnel ist dann eh weg. Ich denke dann aber auch nicht wirklich über den Fehler nach, meist ist er mir eh klar. Bewusst sammeln, z.b. über das Atmen und dann langsam weiter.
An einem bestimmten Niveau braucht es keinen bewussten Hirneinsatz. Kopf und Muskeln wissen grundsätzlich was sie zu tun haben und ich behaupte, dass du auf gewissem Niveau keine Lücke hast wenn du auf Schlüsselstellen kommst sondern sie nur erfassen und verarbeiten musst.
Anyway, schau dir Kinder an. Die lernen über die Bewegung und das Körpergefühl anstelle über den Kopf. Der speichert nur das Ergebnis.
Fahrtechnik A und O für mich ist die gescheite Position. Beim einrollen auf einer Tour groove ich mich da immer ein, wenn es zwischendurch Mal öfter hakt auch wieder.
Ansonsten lass einfach Mal 5 gerade sein, es klappt eben nicht immer alles. Etwas ändern zu wollen was du in 99 Fällen von 100 kannst, ist einfach sinnlos.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. August 2017)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Beim einrollen auf einer Tour groove ich mich da immer ein




Ganz, ganz wichtig, finde ich.
Man sitzt ja bei der Anfahrt zum Trail erst mal ein, zwei, drei oder fünf Stunden relativ monoton am Bike und tut nix andere als treten. 
Um aus diesem Rad raus zu kommen, muss man irgendetwas tun und da hilft's am Start des Trails ein paar Auflockerungsübungen zu machen. Manuale, Bunny Hops, solche Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. August 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> ... am Start des Trails ein paar Auflockerungsübungen (zu) machen. Manuale, Bunny Hops, solche Sache.


----------



## everywhere.local (2. August 2017)

Alumini schrieb:


> Was ich mit "Kopfmensch" meinte, ist, dass die dazu neigen erst alles zigmal durchdenken zu wollen, anstatt einfach mal drauflos zu machen. Danach klingt der Eingangspost für mich. Ich persönlich brauche auch erstmal Sicherheit durch viele Widerholungen bis der Kopf irgendwann von ganz alleine sein OK für den nächsten Level gibt.


Das mache ich aber auch. Zumindest in gewisser Weise. Ich überlege mir genz gut und ganz genau, wenn ich etwas Neues wage (dabei rede ich nicht von irgendeinem Abschnitt auf nem Trail, das erfordert meist keine Überlegung, sondern einen gewissen Sprung/Drop etc).
Ich schaue mir das ganz genau an: Anfahrt, Absprung und Landung. Dann mache ich es vlt noch nicht, fahre dran vorbei. Vielleicht schaue ich jemandem zu, der er schon gemacht hat oder lasse mich gar direkt "drüber ziehen".
Ansonsten fahre ich es vielleicht mal an, wiederhole den ersten Abschnitt. ABER das ist eine Sache von 1 bis 2 Minuten. Wenn man dann nicht entschlossen ist, wird das nix. Machen oder lassen. Es bringt genau NULL da eine viertel oder halbe Stunde zu stehen und das Ding totzuanalyieren. Lieber weiter und bei der nächsten Abfahrt nochmal kurz schauen und machen ... oder für den Tag sein lassen, wenn man das Vertrauen nicht hat. Neige dann aber doch meistens zum Machen 


guenthersen schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist, dass man irgendwann zu schnell wird um immer mit voller geistiger Kontrolle fahren zu können. Gerade in Hinblick auf den Untergrund auf dem wir uns bewegen. Trails verändern sich ständig und selbst der Homtrail hält manchmal Überraschungen bereit wenn man mal nen Tag nicht da war.
> Ab einem gewissen Speed must du deiner Intuition folgen, damit du den Kopf frei hast für das Unerwartete. Wir können einfach nicht so schnell denken, gerade wenn wir noch anfangen bei gefühlten Mach 3 was zu analysieren, bist du raus und dann wird es gefährlich.
> Mir hilft immer das ganze als Spaß zu sehen und die perfekte Linie zu vergessen. So lernst du zu improvisieren und das hilft dir auf allen Trails der Welt.


Ist ja genau das Ding. Vorausschauend fahren und Linie aussuchen und mehr oder weniger genau/grob einhalten. Das Bike macht das schon, man muss nur drauf bleiben  Natürlich sollte der Körper aktiv auf das Gelände eingehen (nicht mit Stürzen verwechseln  )
Wer über irgendwelchen Scheiss nachdenkt, kann schon mal das Reagenzglas für die nächste Bodenprobe bereithalten.


Ich sag's nochmal. Hört auf jahrelang drüber zu schreiben und geht fahren. Hier im IBC ist noch keiner durch Schreiben in Threads besser geworden.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. August 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


>




Kannst auch herum hüpfen und halt alles machen, was die Muskeln auf Schnellkraft und Koordination vorbereitet.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. August 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Kannst auch herum hüpfen und halt alles machen, was die Muskeln auf Schnellkraft und Koordination vorbereitet.


Ja, das entspricht meinen vorstellungen; bisschen auf dem bike rumturnen.


bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Hier im IBC ist noch keiner durch Schreiben in Threads besser geworden.


Doch, das schreiben ist ein hilfreicher teil der selbstwahrnehmung, zumindest für mich.


----------



## everywhere.local (2. August 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Doch, das schreiben ist ein hilfreicher teil der selbstwahrnehmung, zumindest für mich.


 du weisst, was ich meine...


----------



## MTBLA (2. August 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Natürlich sollte der Körper aktiv auf das Gelände eingehen (nicht mit Stürzen verwechseln  )


Ich dachte immer das sei mit "aktiv fahren" gemeint 
Kleiner Tipp zum Thema Fahrwerk...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmy_bod (3. August 2017)

You made my DAY !!



Übrigens, hier ab Minute 8 sieht man... Das Mädel ist im Kopf total verblockt und sie hätte in diesem Zustand nicht fahren dürfen. Sieht übel aus aber es geht gut aus...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. August 2017)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Übrigens, hier ab Minute 8 sieht man... Das Mädel ist im Kopf total verblockt und sie hätte in diesem Zustand nicht fahren dürfen. Sieht übel aus aber es geht gut aus...


Das video gehört eher in fahrfehler (crashes) analyse. Aber ist ja ne frau drauf; muss man sofort verlinken.
Soweit so gut. Sie hatte angst, ist aber beherzt drauf zu gefahren. Warum also ist sie herunter gefallen? Der grund ist recht simpel und könnte jedem passieren, den im letzten moment das herz in die hose rutscht.
Und wenn jemand 11min film macht, sollte er wenigstens mal die kamera ruhig halten können. Und zu faul zum schneiden ist er auch noch.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. August 2017)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die beim Fahren ihr Gehirn verwenden.


----------



## jimmy_bod (3. August 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ...Aber ist ja ne frau drauf; muss man sofort verlinken...


Hat nichts mit "Frau" zu tun - ich wollte damit nur zeigen, dass hier der Kopf total verblockt war und sie hätte nicht fahren dürfen. Auch wenn sie vorher schon hunderte andere Drops gemeistert hat.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. August 2017)

Wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht, dass da Denken mit im Spiel war.
Am besten mal nachfragen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. August 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht, dass da Denken mit im Spiel war.
> Am besten mal nachfragen.


Es gibt ein zweites video mit dem handy. Sie geht beim absprung mit ihrem boppes so tief, dass sie mit ihm in dem moment das hinterrad abbremst. Das erklärt den völlig unverständlichen abgang nach unten an der kante.


----------



## Flo135 (5. September 2017)

Das mit dem Selbstbewusstsein um die Kurven muss ich noch üben, ist nicht einfach . Sonnige Grüße aus dem Hotel Dolomiten

_Edit Moderation: Werbung entfernt._


----------



## Xyz79 (5. September 2017)

moerk schrieb:


> Den Kopfmenschen unter den Fahrtechnikern hier kann ich ein Buch sehr empfehlen. Richtet sich zwar an Motorradfahrer, das meiste lässt sich aber ganz gut übertragen: Die obere Hälfte des Motorrads von Bernt Spiegel.
> 
> Ansonsten hat es mir sehr viel gebracht STRAVA auszuschalten. Habe für mich festgestellt, dass es mir etwas den Spass am Fahren genommen hat...Geschwindigkeit ist nicht alles.
> Wenn das auch nicht hilft - Alkohol!


Strava ausschalten?
Dann leg ich mich ja nicht mehr auf die Fresse weil ich es übertreibe.
Strava kann schon zur Sucht werden.


----------



## Laerry (6. September 2017)

Denke, es kommt auf den jeweiligen Charakter an, wie man mit Strava umgeht, aber kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es viele dazu verleitet, schnell, aber technisch unsauber zu fahren. Mir persöhnlich ist es viel wichtiger, technisch richtig zu fahren.


----------



## Air-Marky (11. September 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Zum Glück meiden die alles, was mit Fahrtechnik zu tun hat, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser...


Nicht alle  mit E geht schon auch Fahrtechnik, mehr als viele denken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (11. September 2017)

Nettes Erlebnis von vor zwei Wochen:
Im Alpenbikepark gibt es einen Drop, den ich bisher noch nicht gesprungen war. Das hatte ich aber schon sehr lange vor, aber noch nie gemacht. Liegt z.T. auch daran, dass ich besagte Strecke nicht so oft fahre und dann doch in Ausreden flüchte.
Ich wusste, dass es kein Problem ist und das fahrtechnisch sowieso weit unter meinem Level ist. Aaaaber, ich wollte es einfach nie - warum genau weiss ich nicht. Eigentlich mag ich auch keine Drops. Technik ist immer das Gleiche, wenig anspruchsvoll, einfach fallen lassen... knallt halt im Zweifelsfall.

Naja wie dem auch sei. Zum besagten Zeitraum bin ich mit zwei, drei Kumpels diese Strecke gefahren und - ohne, dass ich es mir vorgenommen hatte - einfach über den Drop. Wie erwartet problemlos. 

Da bekräftigt natürlich meine "Einfach-Machen-Philosophie"


----------



## MrMapei (11. September 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Nettes Erlebnis von vor zwei Wochen:
> Im Alpenbikepark gibt es einen Drop, den ich bisher noch nicht gesprungen war. Das hatte ich aber schon sehr lange vor, aber noch nie gemacht. Liegt z.T. auch daran, dass ich besagte Strecke nicht so oft fahre und dann doch in Ausreden flüchte.
> Ich wusste, dass es kein Problem ist und das fahrtechnisch sowieso weit unter meinem Level ist. Aaaaber, ich wollte es einfach nie - warum genau weiss ich nicht. Eigentlich mag ich auch keine Drops. Technik ist immer das Gleiche, wenig anspruchsvoll, einfach fallen lassen... knallt halt im Zweifelsfall.
> 
> ...


Toll


----------



## JoeArschtreter (11. September 2017)

Wie hoch ist der leicht?


----------



## everywhere.local (11. September 2017)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Toll


Ein virtuelles Downhillerhighfive vom Mappes 


JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist der leicht?


Falls die Frage erst gemeint ist und es um die Höhe des Drops geht, keine Ahnung. Lass es 3 Meter sein.


Bilder nicht von mir


----------



## JoeArschtreter (11. September 2017)

Aso na sowas springt der ambitionierte Wochendendbiker doch eh ungschaut oder?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. September 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Naja wie dem auch sei. Zum besagten Zeitraum bin ich mit zwei, drei Kumpels diese Strecke gefahren und - ohne, dass ich es mir vorgenommen hatte - einfach über den Drop. Wie erwartet problemlos.


Schlimm mit dir. Wenn du schon vergisst, angst zu haben, wirst du alt!


----------



## everywhere.local (11. September 2017)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Aso na sowas springt der ambitionierte Wochendendbiker doch eh ungschaut oder?


Also ich jedenfalls nicht. Natürlich meinst du das ironisch, aber meine Antwort lass ich trotzdem stehen.
Ich habe mir das in der Vergangenheit schon sehr wohl genau angeschaut - nur an diesem Tag halt nicht. Mir war einfach so.



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Schlimm mit dir. Wenn du schon vergisst, angst zu haben, wirst du alt!


Phobiesenil. 
Angst ist auch nicht das richtige Wort. Eher Respekt.
Ich war mir halt bewusst, dass man dort wie ne Bombe einschlägt 



Randnotiz: Die Chickenline führt übrigens unter dem Drop durch. Man kann da sehr bequem stehend drunter durchfahren, ohne auch nur auf die Idee zu kommen, mit dem Kopf anschlagen zu können - daher meine Einschätzung bzgl Höhe. Massband hab ich idR nicht dabei.


----------



## Fury (11. September 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wenn du schon vergisst, angst zu haben, wirst du alt!


Ist bei mir genau umgekehrt


----------



## Alumini (29. September 2017)

Glückwunsch!
"Einfach machen" ist im Grunde die richtige Einstellung bzw. Herangehensweise, aber vermutlich wissen alle hier, dass das erst klappt, wenn Kopf und Bauch zumindest mal ein 80%iges (oder so) OK dazu geben. Bis dahin bleibt es bestenfalls bei "Ganz siche irgendwann mal, aber noch nicht heute", was auch völlig OK ist. Auf einmal geht dann so ein Drop. Den jetzt schnell 10-20x fahren, damit es auch die letzte Gehirnzelle verstanden hat, dass es völlig OK ist so einen Unsinn zu machen, und schon haben sich viele neue Türchen für neue Erlebnisse geöffnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogbite (30. September 2017)

"Einfach machen" 





Ich weiß nicht, ob das für den Einzelfall so gut ist. Ich taste mich lieber erstmal an die Sachen ran. Mit "einfach machen", wenn man mal gut drauf ist, habe ich schon öfters daneben gelegen - wortwörtlich. 
 Gruß F.B.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. September 2017)

Es geht ja nicht darum, irgend welche irren Aktion zu reißen, von denen man weiß, dass sie wahrscheinlich daneben gehen.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (30. September 2017)

Natürlich sollte das was man einfach macht mit den vorhandenen Skills korrespondieren. Und daneben gehen kann es trotzdem immer...


----------



## --- (1. Oktober 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Falls die Frage erst gemeint ist und es um die Höhe des Drops geht, keine Ahnung. Lass es 3 Meter sein.



Ich tippe auf 6 bis 7.


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Oktober 2017)

--- schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf 6 bis 7.


----------

